# Seeking new camping spots



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

OK, Outdoors people, I am looking for good suggestions for CAMPING/ATVing. We have camped all over the place, but mainly stick to our good ole hunting spot. Besides that spot, our other main places are: Current Creek, Mirror Lake, Whitney Reservoir, Marsh Lake, Tropic Reservoir, Moab. I am looking for something new. Things to keep in mind are, we have a 30 ft. 5th wheel toy hauler, so looking to go somewhere to ride ATV's (no sand dunes). It does not have to be an established campground. I would love to be by some water, a river (ideal) or bigger stream or lake. In Utah. Definitely prefer the mountains with aspens and/or pines.
Any suggestions greatly appreciated, tell me your favorite spots. Just looking for some new scenery instead of the same ole same ole. PM me if you like or post here.


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

Lehman Caves (past Delta)...Clear Creek (on Idaho border past Snowville...the City of Rocks is just across the valley from Clear Creek all dirt roads


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Thank you.  And thanks to all those who PM'd me !! -/O\-


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Thousand Lake Mountain. Lots of ATV trails, and breathtaking views of Capitol Reef.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I might also suggest the Tushar Mtns east of Beaver or west of the Marysvale area — high mountains, lots of trees and lakes, the gravel roads are mostly good and the Piute ATV trail is there. Best of all, it's sort of out of the way and not too crowded.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

dockrot said:


> *Lehman Caves (past Delta)...*Clear Creek (on Idaho border past Snowville...the City of Rocks is just across the valley from Clear Creek all dirt roads


Wheeler Peak is in the Great Basin National Forrest and if you don't mind the lengthy drive, it is a hidden secret to many people and one of my favorite places on Earth and I've been all over the world. Don't get better than that in my opinion. Haven't been there since I left Delta, however, I have fond memories of that area.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Petersen said:


> *I might also suggest the Tushar Mtns east of Beaver *or west of the Marysvale area - high mountains, lots of trees and lakes, the gravel roads are mostly good and the *Piute ATV trail is there*. Best of all, it's sort of out of the way and not too crowded.


I try to get the family up there a couple of times a year, the Piute ATV trail is without doubt one of the best Utah has to offer! Fun drive up the Canyon out of Beaver as well, hope you don't mind steep and cliffs in the same sentence. :mrgreen: Make sure your breaks are in great shape and you have enough power in your motor to get whatever it is your pullin up the canyon, if not it could make for an intersten ride. :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Upper Joe's Valley is another favorite of mine with tons of ATV trails everywhere, fishing close by, isolated camping spots, and everything else you can think of to do in the outdoors! Great pot gut huntin if it suits you as well.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> Upper Joe's Valley is another favorite of mine with tons of ATV trails everywhere, fishing close by, isolated camping spots, and everything else you can think of to do in the outdoors! Great pot gut huntin if it suits you as well.


Thats funny, we just returned from a day long drive thru upper joes valley. By potter's pond. I guess thats where we're going campin next weekend. There are alot of trails there. 
Looks fun. _O\ --\O


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bow Mama said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Upper Joe's Valley is another favorite of mine with tons of ATV trails everywhere, fishing close by, isolated camping spots, and everything else you can think of to do in the outdoors! Great pot gut huntin if it suits you as well.
> ...


Be sure that you notice that cattle guard on the Arapeen trail if you start from right at the reservoir, that was my DH project last year, we just had to clean out all of the silt that had filled in the whole thing, they don't work very well that way. You will enjoy that area, give us an update on Skyline Drive, someone was asking about it. I will guess that access northbound from Joe's Valley is not yet an option for that one north facing dugway.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bow Mama said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Upper Joe's Valley is another favorite of mine with tons of ATV trails everywhere, fishing close by, isolated camping spots, and everything else you can think of to do in the outdoors! Great pot gut huntin if it suits you as well.
> ...


PM sent...


----------

